# Enclosure OK for an Ackie?



## billzey (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi,

I built this enclosure for my Beardie and Shingleback. However I am thinking of appropriating it for a ridge tailed monitor. The substrate can be about 10cm deep if I would need it to be to allow for burrowing. It is 4ft(W) x 3ft(D) x 2.5ft(H).

I don't yet know a lot about ridge tailed monitors but I think I would have to add more hides, logs and rocks on the ground and increase the basking spot temp. Also I could easily install a stack in the hot end. Any other ideas of what I would need to do to the enclosure to house one ridge tailed monitor?





Thanks in advance and sorry about the poor quality


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Your right about needing to increase the basking spot temperature; providing a hot basking spot is one of the most important aspect of keeping monitors. I aim for around 55-60°C for my V.acanthurus. The enclosure size is good for an adult, as is the substrate depth (imo). I like to provide an area with deeper substrate to allow burrowing, but I find that younger ackies burrow more than adults. For a terrestrial monitor species mine climb a lot (though not as much as arboreal monitors), so branches will be used. As for furnishings, it's a personal thing, but I like to provide a few different hides in various locations around the enclosure. I have an album uploaded here showing one of my ackie enclosures to give you some ideas.


----------



## billzey (Mar 27, 2012)

Robo1 said:


> Your right about needing to increase the basking spot temperature; providing a hot basking spot is one of the most important aspect of keeping monitors. I aim for around 55-60°C for my V.acanthurus. The enclosure size is good for an adult, as is the substrate depth (imo). I like to provide an area with deeper substrate to allow burrowing, but I find that younger ackies burrow more than adults. For a terrestrial monitor species mine climb a lot (though not as much as arboreal monitors), so branches will be used. As for furnishings, it's a personal thing, but I like to provide a few different hides in various locations around the enclosure. I have an album uploaded here showing one of my ackie enclosures to give you some ideas.



Thank you that's helpful  What substrate do you use with your Ackies?


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I use washed play sand from bunnings ($6-$7 a bag). It doesn't hold burrows as well as red sand but doesn't cost an arm and a leg. For your enclosure I'd guess around 3-4 bags. Shallow areas and the top layer do dry out, but the sand deeper stays moist for quite a while and holds burrows well. There was a recent thread about ackie substrate here which has some good ideas. People also find that with red sand the patterns and colours of their ackies are hidden by substrate sticking to them.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 28, 2012)

great setup! i've never owned an ackie but it's on my wishlist!


----------

